# Nikki almost 4 months old



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Nikki will be 4 months old already this Saturday...time flies. 

We didn't realize how much help such a little puppy would be around the house. She sweeps the yard several times a day and pulls up weeds right along with my new sod :wild:

We just lover her! :wub:

Michaela


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

AWWWWW I love her!!! I need some yardwork done, so when she's done, you can send her this way!


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

Reminds me of Ecco. SHe loves the broom too. She is banished to the outdoors for cleaning time.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

~ Well Michaela you did specify the "Cleaning Model" when you placed your order ~ :laugh: 

I have one here from the same series however she is one of the "Demolition Models" :thumbup:

Nikki looks beautiful!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> I need some yardwork done, so when she's done, you can send her this way!


Nikki is also available if you need your stainless steel appliances polished. No cleaner required, she uses her tongue :laugh:


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> ~ Well Michaela you did specify the "Cleaning Model" when you placed your order ~ :laugh:


Not only did you send me the "Cleaning Model" but the top of the line "Digging Model" :wild:
What can I say "Nikki" is multi-talented :wub:

Michaela


----------



## Rena55 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Need Help*

Absolutely gorgeous!! Looks a lot like my Samantha. Samantha is a hole digger!! She's either thinking of where to bury Zach when he annoys her too much, trying to dig holes for fence posts, or creating a post bombing scene for a movie. The last time she had a big hole and it rained Zach thought it was a swimming pool and went swimming in the mud. What a sight that was!! Any ideas for setting up low maintenance dog friendly yard. Large 100x50 yard. I've become increasingly disabled over the past few years and would like to have something set up that would allow her to use her energy and be safe. Don't have much in the way of finances since I haven't worked since 2006. For the first year or so it was great as I needed the exercise to help with my condition. But over the past year or so it has become increasingly difficult to give her the activity she needs. Send her to daycare at times but can't too often because of the cost. Having new treatments soon and hopefully they will help me, might also need surgery in the near future. Hope I will be able to increase activity in the next few months. Can not tolerate walking too far and when I do walk must do so at a slower pace than she'd like. I wish I had the money to put a bunch of agility equipment in the yard and have the yard's landscaping made safe for the dogs. I do not want to have to give her up. I love her so much. For now my daughter, son in law and grandson live with me and my son in law does a lot with her when he is home. My daughter is also chronically ill and my grandson is 10. However, they have to move to Maryland next year to an apartment and will not be able to take Samantha with them. Zachary is basically a loving 78lb couch potato so he is not so much of a problem to care for. Also her gets extremely depressed when his big "sister" is not home. He loves and looks up to her. I need to figure out how I can give Samantha what she needs and keep both her and Zach! I get very upset whenever I think that I might have to give her up. I don't trust anyone to love her as much as I do. I guess I'm just being a mommy bear. Does anyone have any suggestions. I have time to figure things out but could use all the help I can get. Thanks

Rena
Also please note that the dogs are my constant companions. I don't get out much and they keep me sane. Can't imagine my life without them. When my daughter and her family leave it will be even worse. My husband is at work all day and has his own health issues. Didn't know I was going to develop another condition on the one I already had.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Nov 17, 2009)

AHHHH!!! She looks GREAT!!! Bogey is going through his 'awkward' phase. Ears are oversized and standing up like satellite dishes, looks retardedly hilarious. Nikki seems to be wearing this phase with grace...


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

We need new pictures of Bogey :wub:


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Nov 17, 2009)

Lens had a smudge in a few of them.



















You awake up there pops?










How about treats? you got any treats up here?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

He looks great Justin...sooo handsome. Love the satellite dishes...I mean ears :laugh:

Michaela


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They're both so cute!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a beauty she is!! And she looks almost identical to Isa at that age, even the same white tipping on the back paws. Though Isa had a more plushier coat, lol. 

Jagenstadt seems to pop out beautiful outgoing puppies, don't be suprised if you hear from me in 6+ years. (Not ready for another puppy as 3 dogs are enough for me, lol.)


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Look at those ears! Gonna be a beautiful dog, thanks for sharing.


----------

